# Sharing Dr Pickelles references drawings for female reptiles NSFW



## ADF (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not an artist but I enjoy getting commissions. At times I have found it difficult to find examples of anatomy I am trying to get across to artists, especially when they're not used to drawing a specific way. So I hired DrPickelle who kindly agreed to work on a range of references for personal use, so I can tell an artist "like this here".

They're reptile/female biased because of my preferences, but I thought others may be interested in seeing them. While I got them to help with personal commissions, there is of course no reason why others cannot use them if they wish 

Note references contain nudity.

Torso
Crotch/Tail
Feet/Legs
Hands
Neck
Muzzle
Purity Spectrum

Thanks again to DrPickelle for doing a great job on these!


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 3, 2013)

I have cleaned up the thread and edited the title. Those who can use these refs, enjoy them.
Thank you.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I have cleaned up the thread and edited the title. Those who can use these refs, enjoy them.
> Thank you.



Thank you.


----------

